# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  لماذا لانستطيع تسمية الملفات بـ Con ...?

## MR.X

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الصراحة هذا الموضوع اثار انتباهي وجعلني ابحث في الانترنت لاجد جوابا شافيا.....السؤال هو
لماذا لانستطيع اعادة تسمية اي ملف في الويندوز بـ Con ؟ مهما عملت وحتى
المجلدات والملفات المخفية لاتستطيع اعادة تسميتها بهذا الاسم.. عند بحثي وجدت
ان البعض يربط المسألة كونها معجزة الهية اي ان كلمة Con بالانجليزية تشبه في نطقها
كلمة "كن" بالعربية وان الله هو الذي يقول كن فيكون، والبعض الاخر صعب المسألة اكثر
وقال انه لايمكن ذالك واعتبروها مجرد شواذ. اوكي، كلنا نؤمن ان الله بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو الذي اذا اراد لشيء ان يقول له كن فيكون....ولكن.... الدين الاسلامي حضنا على ان لانهمل العقل وان ندقق ونحقق في الاسباب فلكل شيء سبب واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب..
المهم لماذا لايمكن تسمية الملفات بـ Con وليس فقط Con انما ايضا PRN - LPT1 - COM1
وغيرها..والسبب هو انها عباره عن منافذ او بورتات للويندوز فمثلا con تعني console و prn 
تعني print وبالتالي فإنه لو سمح لك بتسمية أي شيء بهذا الإسم..(أي ملف،وليس فقط المجلدات) على
أي مكان في الوندوز،فإنه سيحدث التباس وغموض بالنسبة للوندوز، فمثلا prn في الدوس DOS لو كنت 
ساطبع اي شيء سيبحث عن الامر prn اذا ماذا سيطبع الويندوز عليه ام على المجلد الوهمي 
المسمى عليه وهكذا فان نظام الويندوز لايقبل تسمية اي ملف باي من هذا الاسماء خشية
وقوع التباس ... ولكن ...بطريقة ما او باخرى هل يمكن انشاء مجلد باي من هذه الاسماء؟ 
الجواب هو .. نعم ..ولكن ليس بالطرية التقليدية..اي عن طريق الدوس...كيف؟
افتح نافذة الاوامر DOS من البرامج الملحقة او افتح تشغيل واكتب الامر cmd ,وعند دخولك
اكتب الامر مرالتالي:
d:\>mkdir\\.\d:\con
d هو محرك الاقراص الذي تريد ان تنشيء المجلد فيه، mkdir امر انشاء المجلد ، و con في الاخير
هو اسم المجلد ويمكنك تغييره الى com1 او lpt او prn وعند الضغط على انتر اذهب لمحرك
الاقراص الذي انشأت المجلد فيه وستجد لدينا مجلد جديد اسمه con ..ولكن اذا اردت ان
تحذف المجلد فانه يرفض ان يحذف فكيف تحذفه .. احذفه عن طريق الامر التالي وذللك 
بتبديل امر الانشاء mkdir الى rmdir كالتالي:
d:\>rmdir\\.\d:\con

وان شالله اكون قد افدت بهذه المعلومات المتواضعة 

للتوضيح فقط ..*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوور على التوضيح

وبالنسبة لأمر المعجزة يعني بصراحه ما بدخل العقل لأنه بتقدر تسمي كن بالعربي

ولذلك تفسيرك منطقي جدا 


فشكرا لك

----------


## sam7jon

مشكور

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*اسمح لي اكس مان اقدم الك خالص الشكر للتوضح*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا اخي على الموضوع 
لكن اسمحلي اقول 
هذه كلها تــــــــــــفــــــــــــاهات فقط ....
تقبل احترامي

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					

اسمح لي اكس مان اقدم الك خالص الشكر للتوضح 




شكرا للجميع على المرور .

اخت مها ... هاد وجبنا .

شرفتي*

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

شكرا اخي على الموضوع 
لكن اسمحلي اقول 
هذه كلها تــــــــــــفــــــــــــاهات فقط ....
تقبل احترامي 




اخ محمد شكرا على ردك ...
بس يا ريت انك توضح معنى كلامك*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شكرا اخي على الموضوع 
> لكن اسمحلي اقول 
> هذه كلها تــــــــــــفــــــــــــاهات فقط ....
> تقبل احترامي


محمد شكلك ما كملت الموضوع :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *
> 
> 
> 
> اخ محمد شكرا على ردك ...
> بس يا ريت انك توضح معنى كلامك*


ولا اشي يا اكس مان 
بس قصدي اللي بيقتنع بهيك سوالف بكون عنده نقص بالايمان
لانه ديننا اكبر من هيك 
وهي الموضوع طلع ما بتعلق بالدين مثل ما حظرتك وضحت 
شكرا لك مره ثانيه

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

ولا اشي يا اكس مان 
بس قصدي اللي بيقتنع بهيك سوالف بكون عنده نقص بالايمان
لانه ديننا اكبر من هيك 
وهي الموضوع طلع ما بتعلق بالدين مثل ما حظرتك وضحت 
شكرا لك مره ثانيه 



صديقي محمد ..

اتوقع قبل فترة صار موضوع نقاش عن هاد الامر .

انا من باب التوضيح فقط حبيت ابحبش شوي وادور .
علشان اقطع الشك في اليقين مثل ما بقولو .

ويكون التوضيح منطقي مبني على قواعد مش تخمين .

وشكرا على مرورك مرة اخرى*

----------


## N_tarawneh

إكس مان / مشكور للتوضيح يا صديقي ...

في الحقيقة قبل فترة قام احد الأعضاء بنشر الموضوع في المنتدى بحجة أنه نوع من أنواع الإعجاز معتمدا ً على مضمون قوله تعالى  إذا أراد الله أمراً فإنه يقول له كن فيكون ...

في الحقيقة لما شفت الموضوع كنت ناوي أمزع ملابسي ساعتها واركض زق في الشارع بس الله سترّ ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> إكس مان / مشكور للتوضيح يا صديقي ...
> 
> في الحقيقة قبل فترة قام احد الأعضاء بنشر الموضوع في المنتدى بحجة أنه نوع من أنواع الإعجاز معتمدا ً على مضمون قوله تعالى  إذا أراد الله أمراً فإنه يقول له كن فيكون ...
> 
> في الحقيقة لما شفت الموضوع كنت ناوي أمزع ملابسي ساعتها واركض زق في الشارع بس الله سترّ ...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> 
> صديقي محمد ..
> 
> اتوقع قبل فترة صار موضوع نقاش عن هاد الامر .
> 
> انا من باب التوضيح فقط حبيت ابحبش شوي وادور .
> علشان اقطع الشك في اليقين مثل ما بقولو .
> ...


فعهلا الجواب منطقي

مشكور مره أخرى

----------


## واحده حلوه

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور :SnipeR (51):

----------


## GooD MaN

مشكور

----------


## J_NETCAFE

جهودك مشكورة

----------


## ميزو @

* مشكور على المعلومه*

----------


## moradcs

مشكور بس قديمه  :36 1 21[1]:

----------

